# Tympanocryptis diemensis (Mountain Dragon)



## J3D72 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi all im in the process of getting a mountain Dragon.
I have my permit, tank, uv light, heat rock & heat mat. so all i need now is a thermostat and the lizard its self. 
does any one else keep these ?
what would be best for there enclosure floor?
what would be the best temperature to keep them happy?
any info would be very helpful thanks


----------



## bigi (Oct 15, 2010)

can you keep those in tassie ?


----------



## Wally (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## J3D72 (Oct 15, 2010)

as long as its a Tasmanian one not a big island one


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok today I got a Mt Dragon ive named him D-fa (thats D for dragon) so heres a few photos


----------



## xavarx7 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey mate I live in Tassie and keep mountain dragons myself, I have 5 of them. Ok what size is your tank?.. and a heat rock and heat mat are not that good at keeping the dragons warm enough.. I have used a heat rock and it was not hot enough so I went for a heat light lamp, much better in keeping them warm enough.. Heat light is the best way for heat.. So in the tank you need to have one end for the heat light and the other end without any heat source so they can thermo-regulate... I use Sand for their substrate, the same sand as where I got my dragons from. In there tank you have to replicate there natural environment, with same substrate and same kind of plants. I use 2 thermometers to watch the hot end under the heat light and the cool end.. I never let the hot end get over bout 26*. With the mountain dragons you can tell if there warm enough as they will go a real dark colour if there cold and will be there normal colour when there warm enough. And just remember to replicate there natural environment, to do have days where I don’t use the heat light or uv light, as not all days a hot and sunny. Hope this helped, please PM if you have any other questions. 
Cheers


----------



## Wally (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats on your small island Mountain Dragon.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats mate


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks  for the replies so far 
He is in a 3 foor by 2 foot tank it has uv b light for now which gets one side up to 25 or 26 c so might need a heater for winter. he has two hear rocks and a heat mat the mat is not turned on as it gets the temp over 26 which ive read is not comftable for them I have sand from k n d that you use for under pavers simular to the enviroment where there found i have a thermometer which gives a reading at both ends of the tank also have bark and some rocks n hiding places but he just seems to want to look out at me at the moment. he has eaten 1 meal worm and about 6 crickets. do they know when to stop eating ?  and he has lightend up in coulor since his bean in his new home


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 7, 2010)

i have kept mt dragons, infact a mt dragon was my very first dragon (his name was Hydro). i would definatly use a calcium supplement and dust his food as recomended. and give him some branches to climb on

donks


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys could be moving to tassie soon where do you guys get all your tanks heating etc i have read about the licensing and everything hoping to get some blueys there and some mountain dragons and some different frogs anything would help CHEERS


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 8, 2010)

my local pet shop sells tanks and terrariums and most the stuff. I got some stuff off Ebay like my light which was a bargain. theres also some other shops online.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 9, 2010)

do we get these in qld that looks awsome


----------



## hornet (Nov 9, 2010)

loonytoon said:


> do we get these in qld that looks awsome


 
nope only nsw, vic, tas, sa and wa get these naturally, we can keep them here though if thats what you meant


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 9, 2010)

yea 1st time iv seen them lol might have to put that on my list for next yr.... damn list seems too keep growing lol


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought it was just Tas Vic Nsw ahh well 
heres some close ups


----------



## J3D72 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## J3D72 (Nov 21, 2010)

just another photo I now have a pair of dragons and there doing really well


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2011)

Any updates


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 6, 2011)

well the male has grown a bit and shedded his skin the female hasnt changed much just a bit more personality then what she had at first. so there getting along really well. there very curious creatures


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 8, 2011)

Guess what i Got 2 mountain dragons today STOKED !!!!!


----------



## J3D72 (Jan 9, 2011)

cool you will have to post some pics up hey 

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 02:27 PM ----------

Here is an update on what my two Dragons look like 
the male D-Fa 






and the Female El-fa


----------



## J3D72 (Mar 9, 2011)

ok just an update I now have 6 dragons 2 adults and 4 babies one of the babies is going to a good friend on the weekend  
pics 

this is stripes 





Dragon pile up





Pyro n blaze 





Axle who is going to a friend 





pyro





Blaze


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

are these also called jacky dragons?


----------



## J3D72 (Mar 10, 2011)

nope there diffrent to jacky dragons 
there called Rankinia diemensis
jacky dragons are Amphibolurus muricatus i think 
these guys are found in Tasmania and parts of victoria


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

how large do they grow?


----------



## J3D72 (Mar 10, 2011)

My adult female is 21cm head to tale the male is 16cm head to tail some females get up to 25 to 30 cm


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 10, 2011)

ok so they are similar in size to the jacky dragons.


----------



## J3D72 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah very simular to jacky dragons 

more info here Parks & Wildlife Service - Mountain dragon, Rankinia diemensis and here Museum Victoria: Mountain Dragon


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 10, 2011)

awesome dragon. thanks for sharing buddy


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 10, 2011)

Bud, these are way smaller than Jackys, body only about 8cm but i have only seen ones around 6.


----------



## J3D72 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah snout vent 8cm thats what my female is Dont know how big jacky dragons grow


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Mar 10, 2011)

My biggest male with his nose rubbed is 12cm


----------



## J3D72 (Apr 18, 2011)

ok one of my babies has had his forst sloth shedding whatever you call it. any way heres some photos of pyro with his new skin  
he is now 8cm head/tail or 4 cm snout/vent and doing very well 









and here is the updated home he lives in with 3 others


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 18, 2011)

u will have to change ur signature


----------



## J3D72 (Apr 18, 2011)

already have man ....


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 18, 2011)

hornet said:


> nope only nsw, vic, tas, sa and wa get these naturally, we can keep them here though if thats what you meant


 
And yet we can't keep them here.


----------



## J3D72 (Apr 27, 2011)

annnnnnd another photo


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

Might have to leave snakes alone for a while and work on my dragons.these little mountain dragons are soooo cute,and going a reddish colour.very cool.do they handle and keep like normal beardies,or do they need different conditions?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 8, 2011)

ummmm not like beardies i wont hold mine out of there tank because they are sooooo fast and i dont want them to run away and they can jump but they are really cool and awesome to watch


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

Okay.so to name one flash gordon woiuld be fine then..lol.do they slow down any when they get older?my beardie has definatly taken to the whole human handling thing,he will spend the whole day hanging aroung with me if i let him,and he tries to sleep with the dogs in front of the heater at night.


----------



## lizardjasper (May 8, 2011)

Awwww! I want one now!!!


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

No no no,you're meant to be educating me.not the other way round.....hahahahahahaha.dragons are just so fugly and cute at the same time.


----------



## naturellie (Aug 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me whether there are breeders in Tassie for Lizards (particularly Mountain Dragons) please? 

cheers,


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its illegal to sell reptiles in Tasmania. you can catch your reptiles from the wild or have one donated to you. Some people do breed in captivity and donate them to friends or swap them for others.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 12, 2011)

> nope only nsw, vic, tas, sa and wa get these naturally, we can keep them here though if thats what you meant



The genus is monotypic and occurs only in NSW, Vic and Tas. They are aewsome little dragons although they are ugly down in Tas, up here in NSW the heath ones can get wicked bright red and dull blue purple colours. All yours are brown.


----------



## naturellie (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry J3D72, I didn't mean for sale. I did mean breeding to give away or swap. Do you know of anyone? I am not comfortable with taking from the wild.

Thank you for responding so fast!


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 12, 2011)

*GeckPhotographer: mine are red and blue and they are the ones in the photos im also in Tasmania def not ugly 
Naturellie: I have babies but they were born in the wild I think my friend has some that were born in captivity but if your not living in Tasmania then forget it as its also illegal to export and import them to and from Tassie 
Tas Dragons Red and blue**
View attachment 213584

**Red and blue**
View attachment 213585

**Blue**
View attachment 213586

**As you can see from the photos they dont look very brown to me *


----------



## naturellie (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in Tassie. Can you check with your friend for me?


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 12, 2011)

I send you a PM

here are the photos incase the links diddnt work


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey the top and second photo one is the reddest Tassie I have seen and not even reaching the tip of the tail of the colours I have seen up here. I don't mean to offend and they certainly are not ugly, but compared to the ones I see in the wild they are very bland. That one you say is blue I would call grey and the blue I am talking about is mixed in beside the reds. Take a look at some more Tassie Mountain Dragon pics, most are brown I have actually been looking at this thread and thinking yours a the least brown I have seen.


----------



## Wally (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking good J3D72.


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 12, 2011)

can you show me some photos of the ones your talking about please. Ive only ever seen Tassie ones. 
Ive seen one or two with more red then mine well i think but your right about the tail. id call him grey blue but not brown. I had a black one for ahwile with a grey through it Gave her to a friend

thanks wally76


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 12, 2011)

Take a look at mine in my album I have a pic of a red red one! 

Or not woops I will upLoad one tomorrow


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 12, 2011)

I cant find your red one in your album  post him up he is cool


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 12, 2011)

I won't believe Tassie ones are red till I see a pic to prove it. ;P I only have a pic of a really dull one from up here. I have also seen pics of real brown ones from up here, just never seen anything but dull colours from Tassie.


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 12, 2011)

I havent seen any photos of any from nsw or vic so i dont think they exist at all over there lol 
how can i think theres light blue and purple ones when i havent even seen one yet please post some photos of the dragons from nsw and vic people im loosing faith here  

oh yeah im not offended and I hope my posts dont leave that impression im not that good at communicating in text


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya cant say thats not red 
he is a tassie too


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 13, 2011)

yep thats one of the one or two I was referring to earlier. if thats not Red then my names not Jed


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok that ones pretty red. Is it like that all the time or does it dull down? All it needs to match the ones up here is to get light blue-purple colours in its stripe. 
Then it could NSW dragons a serious run for their money. 

I cannot prove ours are pretty but I can prove ours exist. http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/4979268478/in/set-72157624931088224/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenmahony/4979263144/


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't actualy have him any more I gave him to the local demonstrator as a favor for showing me the spot to catch em I only have 2


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 13, 2011)

they look a bit diffrent hey Id like to see more photos if you have them. there head looks a little diffrent dont know how or why lol

I went through your photos on your flicker account and looked at the dragons. they have a yellow tongue Tasmanian ones have a red tongue. Dont jackie dragons have a yellow tongue. now im confused lol 

love your photo collection by the way. what camera set up are you using ?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 13, 2011)

They are very different morphologically by all accounts in Tasmania but as far as genetics is concerned they are apparently exactly the same. The body shape of the ones down there seems much more "Tympanocryptic" than the ones up here to me. 

Thanks most the photos on there were taken by a Olympus E3 the Pygopus lepidopodus was taken with a Nikon a friend lent me when I found it and was gutted I didn't have my own camera, and the two L.littlejohnii the most recent ones were taken with a Canon 5d Mark II, which I have just gotten and started using. These are technically my dads cameras but..... 

Jackies do have a yellow-orange tongue, these guys do too. It is possible that tongue colour changes through locality or even through individuals.


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 13, 2011)

cool thanks for the info  I use a canon eos 1000d at the moment soon to upgrade to a 7d or 5dmkII but im very happy with the 1000d 

the DPIW list them as _Tympanocryptis diemensis and other parts of the same place call them __Rankinia diemensis so its weird _


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 13, 2011)

> the DPIW list them as _Tympanocryptis diemensis and other parts of the same place call them __Rankinia diemensis so its weird _



They are currently _Rankinia diemensis_. _Rankinia_ used to have a bunch of species but recently they were all moved into _Ctenophorus_ apart from _R.diemensis_.
I certainly can see the _Tympanocryptis_ morphology relationship in the Tassie ones but cannot for the life of me see it in the mainland ones.


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

some pics of some tassies


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 13, 2011)

I can't believe how spikey that last one is. I assume female? I can believe how brown all but that one look. ;P


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

last one is <<<male and female>>>> that was the day i got them


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 13, 2011)

> last one is <<<male and female>>>> that was the day i got them



Yep as I assumed. You know if Tassie had more reptiles your laws would be sweet as. It's a shame you only have what you do. I wouldn't even mind the no selling law if you could keep a larger variety.


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 13, 2011)

no selling but have swaping and let in some from mainland that wouldnt survive in our cold climate would be the way to do it i think


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

monotorium got lifted yesterday so its all happening so now just patience


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 13, 2011)

do you have any clue what will be happening what we be allowed and disallowed ?


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.media.tas.gov.au/release.php?id=32969




http://www.dpiw.tas.gov.au/inter.nsf/ThemeNodes/LBUN-8KN2NX?

not completly sure yet
ringing them on monday


----------



## J3D72 (Aug 13, 2011)

cool let me know what you find out if you can


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 13, 2011)

will do


----------



## PrettyInPink (Nov 13, 2011)

*Purchases?*

Does anyone know where to purchase these from in Tasmania?


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 16, 2011)

PrettyInPink said:


> Does anyone know where to purchase these from in Tasmania?


you cant it is illegal to purchase reptiles in Tasmania


----------



## jasonshow (Dec 25, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> They are very different morphologically by all accounts in Tasmania but as far as genetics is concerned they are apparently exactly the same. The body shape of the ones down there seems much more "Tympanocryptic" than the ones up here to me. Thanks most the photos on there were taken by a Olympus E3 the Pygopus lepidopodus was taken with a Nikon a friend lent me when I found it and was gutted I didn't have my own camera, and the two L.littlejohnii the most recent ones were taken with a Canon 5d Mark II, which I have just gotten and started using. These are technically my dads cameras but..... Jackies do have a yellow-orange tongue, these guys do too. It is possible that tongue colour changes through locality or even through individuals.



I live in Tassie. I would say Tassie dragon population can be very bright in color. The dull color ones are probably collected from coastal heathland. They are sand dune population... Here are some pictures of Tassie forest population in the wild. But I have to say even in the same micro habitat, the color could vary a lot. The dull color one was at the exactly same spot of the black juvenile.

In addition, Tassie mountain dragons do have yellow tongue, though I do not have pictures.

According to a very old book "Reptiles of/in Australia", The flinder island and Tassie (mountain dragon) population are larger and more spinose.

According to Hugall et.al. 2008, his research on phylogeny of Australian dragons through Mt DNA and Nuclear Comparison, got a result that among all dragon species he tested, Mountain dragons are closest to bearded dragon species.



GeckPhotographer said:


> Ok that ones pretty red. Is it like that all the time or does it dull down? All it needs to match the ones up here is to get light blue-purple colours in its stripe.
> Then it could NSW dragons a serious run for their money.
> 
> I cannot prove ours are pretty but I can prove ours exist.




This video was taken in Tassie, which contains a bright-color one. I guess the different head shape you mentioned may be partly due to the spines on the gullet of Tassie dragons.

mountain dragon - YouTube


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey are you the jason That showed up at my house asking how to get to the tiger snakes near tyre right? Its Cordell here


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are some of my pics. All are my captives except the first pic.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 30, 2011)

just gotta love these things


----------



## james.5 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Tassie, 
Can you tell me where to find them near Hobart, your making me that desperate for one


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 8, 2012)

my new lil bub Huey
i got him a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Australis (Mar 27, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> Huey



Cool name. Tell me more?


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 28, 2012)

he is from Huonville hence the name... lol ​


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Tassie97 (May 15, 2012)

here is my new fella he is a feisty lil thing!
(sorry only a phone pic)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2012)

Nice phone.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 15, 2012)

yup <3 my galaxy


----------



## J3D72 (May 15, 2012)

Dfa my dragon just woke up for a drink after sleeping last two months


----------



## Leasdraco (Sep 6, 2012)

they are cute.I may have found my next lizard pet here


----------



## cherrycola (Sep 28, 2012)

hey everyone, i'm new here. i've got two tassie mountain dragons and i really want to know what gender they are  i sorta got the idea from this thread that the girls are bigger, but is there any other way to tell the difference? specific markings or anything? one of my dragons is a fair bit bigger than the other one, but i always thought he was the boy haha
here's a picture of my babies 




thanks!


----------



## kereader (Oct 1, 2012)

I phoned a guy named chris from reptile rescue today for some more info about keeping Mountain Dragons and he was really helpful if anyone would like his phone number just inbox me.
Could someone please put a picture up of your reptile setup please.


----------



## J3D72 (Oct 1, 2012)

hi i know chris his a nice guy


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 1, 2012)

couple of tanks i have, the first one was on the floor cause i just brought it in that pic haha


----------



## kereader (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone on the Northwest / North area of tasmania have a spot i could find a couple i have my tank + Herp license i been looking but cant seem to find any anywhere lol feel free to inbox me if you want your spot kept private.


----------



## mt_dragon (Aug 15, 2013)

*Tassie Mt dragons*

Hi i'm getting some mt dragons in Tasmania and was wondering if there was any one hear who could give me some tips.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2013)

A wild mountain dragon from Central Coast NSW


----------

